# He's afraid his friend will be taken away.



## mmesorel

I've read the existing threads on "taken away." My context is a Jewish child during the Nazi Occupation. Would one still use "enlevé"? Il a peur d’être enlevé? Ça se dit?

Merci.

He's afraid his friend will be taken away. Il a peur que son ami soit enlevé?


----------



## BEEKEEPER

Il a peur que son ami* ne* soit *raflé*.


----------



## mmesorel

Merci. Right, I forgot the 'ne'! So I would use "rafler" even if we're not talking about des rafles? The boy has taken on a different identity and is being hidden in a catholic school. (Au revoir les enfants)


----------



## BEEKEEPER

Le *ne* est un *ne explétif* et n'est pas grammaticalement obligatoire mais cela sonne mieux.

Quant à *rafler*, c'est le terme consacré pour l'enlèvement des personnes par les Allemands pendant la 2ème guerre mondiale.


----------



## mmesorel

Excellent. Merci beaucoup, Beekeeper!


----------



## JClaudeK

mmesorel said:


> So I would use "rafler" even if we're not talking about des rafles? The boy has taken on a different identity and is being hidden in a catholic school.


Je ne suis pas d'accord pour l'emploi de "rafler" ici, selon moi, c'est inapproprié dans ce contexte (si j'ai bien compris, le petit garçon doit être mis à l’abri, et non pas "raflé").


BEEKEEPER said:


> Quant à *rafler*, c'est le terme consacré pour l'enlèvement des personnes par les Allemands pendant la 2ème guerre mondiale.


C'est une définition très personnelle. La police française aussi a effectué des rafles. Et de nos jours encore, il y a des  rafles  (contre des criminels, par exemple).


> *B. rafler −* Arrêter des personnes au moyen d'une rafle
> http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/rafler
> *B. rafle −* *Arrestation massive opérée par la police à l'improviste*. (souligné par moi)
> http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/rafle


Je dirais (dans ce contexte)
He's afraid his friend will be taken away. ->  Il a peur d'être séparé de son ami. / Il a peur que son ami (ne) soit emmené loin de lui.


----------



## JClaudeK

Je ne peux que redire ce que j'ai déjà écrit:


JClaudeK said:


> Je ne suis pas d'accord pour l'emploi de "rafler" ici, selon moi, c'est inapproprié dans ce contexte (si j'ai bien compris,* le petit garçon va être mis à l’abri, et non pas "raflé"*).


Il a une nouvelle identité, il passe pour être catholique et (je suppose qu') il sera envoyé en Zone Libre.
mmesorel me corrigera si j'ai tort.


----------



## Itisi

'qu'on ne vienne prendre/chercher son ami' ?


----------



## mmesorel

Non, '_taken away_' plutôt dans le sens découvert et emmené à Auschwitz.


----------



## Itisi

En ce cas, 'rafler' conviendrait.  Sinon, 'peur qu'il soit pris' ?


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

(This is a rewrite of an earlier post which I've deleted.) 
I meant that his fear was of losing his friend; the reason for this was that his friend would be "taken away" for protective reasons. I was adressing "taken away" in mmesorel's OP. I also got distracted by the talk about "rafle". Sorry I wasn't clearer.


----------



## mmesorel

I wasn't sure I could use 'prendre' (qu'il ne soit pris), but if that is acceptable in this context, then great.


----------



## JClaudeK

mmesorel said:


> '_taken away_' plutôt dans le sens découvert et emmené à Auschwitz.


Si tu avais donné cette précision dès le début, la réponse aurait été plus facile à trouver. (Le contexte fait souvent  toute la différence !)



Itisi said:


> 'qu'on ne vienne prendre/chercher son ami'


C'est ce qui me semble convenir le mieux ici.


----------



## squishee

Bonjour,

Il a peur que son ami ne soit embarqué ?


----------



## Itisi

Il me semble que si on emploie 'embarqué' au figuré, comme le propose *squishee*, le sens devient familier, non ?


----------



## JClaudeK

Je n'utiliserais pas non plus "embarquer" (trop familier, trop 'moderne').


> embarquer
> 
> Familier. Interpeller quelqu'un et le faire monter dans un car de police : Les agents ont embarqué les malfaiteurs.
> http://www.larousse.fr/dictionnaires/francais/embarquer/28536?q=embarquer#28401


----------



## mmesorel

JClaudeK said:


> Si tu avais donné cette précision dès le début, la réponse aurait été plus facile à trouver. (Le contexte fait souvent  toute la différence !)
> 
> 
> C'est ce qui me semble convenir le mieux ici.



Je m'excuse, JClaudeK. J'ai essayé de donner du contexte dès le début, mais évidemment je n'étais pas assez précise.


----------



## JClaudeK

Tout est bien qui finit bien.


----------



## Lucky19

Et pourquoi pas déporté ?


----------



## Loupsy

Je reviens sur ce vieux fil. Je ne vois nulle part dans les dictionnaires qu'on puisse utiliser le terme "rafler" dans ce sens. Mais peut-être est-ce accepté ailleurs.
Dans tous les cas, je ne l'utiliserais pas s'il ne s'agit pas d'une personne emportée dans le cadre d'une rafle.
Dans ma traduction, je dois rendre l'idée que, pendant l'occupation allemande en France, quelqu'un a été "taken away" et qu'on ne l'a plus jamais revu. On en dit pas par qui (sans doute les Allemands, mais ça pourrait être la police française), ni où.
À votre avis, peut-on dire: Il a été emporté et on ne l'a jamais revu.?


----------



## mmesorel

Dans le film, ce sont les Allemands qui viennent prendre (emporter?) Jean Bonnet de l’école où il se cache.


----------



## JClaudeK

Selon moi, on peut "emporter" un objet mais il faut dire "emmener" pour une personne.

> Il a été emmené et on ne l'a jamais revu.


----------



## archijacq

JClaudeK said:


> Selon moi, on peut "emporter" un objet mais il faut dire "emmener" pour une personne.
> 
> > Il a été emmené et on ne l'a jamais revu.


----------



## Pedro y La Torre

_Taken away, _particularly in the case of German roundups during WWII, implies a sort of unexpected "ripping away" from one's family or confidants. In this case, it seems to me that "enlever'' conveys this idea. I'm unsure whether "emmener'' also does so.


----------



## archijacq

Pedro y La Torre said:


> _Taken away, _particularly in the case of German roundups during WWII, implies a sort of unexpected "ripping away" from one's family or confidants. In this case, it seems to me that "enlever'' conveys this idea. I'm unsure whether "emmener'' also does so.


 non.
"enlever" s'utilise au sens de kidnapper.


----------



## Pedro y La Torre

archijacq said:


> non.
> "enlever" s'utilise au sens de kidnapper.



"Taken away", in the case of WWII, implies an unexpected, largely improvised action (which is basically the definition of a "rafle"), not an orderly police action regulated by the courts. If "enlever" doesn't work, I'm still not certain that "emmener" conveys this but I may be mistaken.


----------



## Chimel

Je suis d'accord avec Archijacq, mais je comprends aussi l'objection de Pedro... Dès lors, comme Lucky19 plus haut, je crois que j'opterais pour "Il a été déporté et on ne l'a jamais revu".

Certes, _déporter_ implique en principe l'idée d'être emmené dans un camp, mais dans le contexte de l'Occupation, c'était de loin le scénario le plus probable.

Sinon: "on est venu le chercher et on ne l'a plus jamais revu"? (mais le double _on_ n'est pas très joli et surtout implique deux sujets différents...)


----------



## Reynald

Loupsy said:


> À votre avis, peut-on dire: Il a été emporté et on ne l'a jamais revu.?


Courant dans ce contexte :_ arrêté _(peut s'utiliser hors du cadre d'une rafle).


----------



## mmesorel

Alright, so to bring it back to the original thread, "Il a peur que son ami soit trouvé et arrêté"? Ou bien, "Il a peur que les Allemands emmènent son ami"? Ou bien, "Il a peur que les Allemands trouvent son ami et l’emmènent"?


----------



## Reynald

Si l'ami est caché, la première phrase est très bien.
Sinon,_ Il a peur que son ami soit arrêté _est suffisant (inutile d'ajouter _emmené. _Être arrêté sous l'Occupation implique être emmené et, la plupart du temps, déporté).

Exemples pris au hasard chez Modiano (_Dora Bruder) _: 
On l'avait sans doute arrêtée dans la rue.
Dora s'était fait prendre.
[...] son amie [...] s'était fait arrêter en zone libre.


----------



## mmesorel

Merci, Reynald. Je vous suis reconnaissante de vos suggestions.


----------



## petit1

*Arrêter* convient très bien. Je me souviens d'une réplique dans un film (je ne sais plus lequel) où quelqu'un dit:
"_Il paraît qu'ils _*arrêtent*_ aussi les enfants_."


----------



## mmesorel

Très bien, donc comme Reynald a suggéré, "_Il a peur que son ami soit arrêté." _Merci, petit1. _(La phrase que vous avez citée a pu être dans "La Rafle"?)_


----------



## Nicomon

Pour le contexte initial,  j'aurais dit comme JClaudeK et archijacq : _... emmené loin de lui.
enlever/kidnapper _conviendrait dans un contexte ou  _taken away _veut dire_ abducted. 

Arrêté _convient sans doute aussi, mais en sens inverse je ne serais pas portée à traduire par_ taken away. _


----------

